# Water storage did I ruin my containers?



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I started storing water in 2liter soda bottles when I stared here. I saw a post that it works. I just found a post that it works as long as you don't store your bottle on concrete since that could leech chemicals from the concrete into the water. Guess what I did.

The oldest was down there a month or so, and the youngest from this weekend.

Well I pulled them from their closet and put them in some plastic totes (Is that bad?) why I ask some questions. Anyone think that's long enough for bad things to happen? 

Should I get rid of these bottles? They're not dated so it would be all.
Just replace the water?
If I put a sheet of something down there could I still use the area? Glued down plastic, plywood, something?

Is there anything I should be doing to these bottles besides rinsing them out?
Should I be adding anything to the water?
Should I take off the labels?

Yes every question I should have asked before I got bottling. Wish there was a facepalm emote.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I personally wouldn't stress about it. You're rotating in 6-9 months anyway, right? All you have to do for future protection, is to put down a piece of cardboard. Just a physical barrier of some sort is needed.


----------



## Brumfield (May 10, 2012)

I can't imagine anything being leeched through your plastic bottles. They don't leech out the liquid they hold, so nothing will get in unless it melts or deteriorates the plastic over time, then the water will leak out before it is contaminated. Some of the oldest water storage tanks are made of concrete (ground limestone and water), dating back to the Macedonians 8th century BC. We have 9000 gallons stored underground in what is called a Jebe here in Mexico, which is a concrete and rock tank or cistern. Concrete cisterns have been the norm for water storage for thousands of years, as long as rocks and natural cement have been dug out of the ground. Just before using your water in plastic bottles, place the bottles out in direct sunlight for a few hours to kill most virus, amoeba, and bacteria. This is known as UV-A (SODIS). Brum


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I also believe that someone has fed you a line of BS. Nothing is going to leach through your bottles. If your storage gets hot enough then something might leach from the bottle into the water but not through the bottles from the concrete.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

I would worry about the leeching, but I use the molded plastic "crates" that the 2 litre bolltles are displayed in at the store. These work great and are stackable.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd be more worried about the crap in the plastic leaching into the water than the cement, which is basically just rocks. Think about it: sand, limestone, and gravel. Sure there's bound to be some additives in the cement but not nearly what's in the plastic. We've used the same cement block and mortar cistern since my grandpap dug it out of the ground and had the block laid decades ago with no harmful results. I'd say you're going to be fine, and so is your water.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Jason said:


> I'd be more worried about the crap in the plastic leaching into the water than the cement, which is basically just rocks. Think about it: sand, limestone, and gravel. Sure there's bound to be some additives in the cement but not nearly what's in the plastic. We've used the same cement block and mortar cistern since my grandpap dug it out of the ground and had the block laid decades ago with no harmful results. I'd say you're going to be fine, and so is your water.


Got to love a man with a firm grasp of science!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not sure how to take that...


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Jason said:


> I'm not sure how to take that...


In the most positive way possible. We seem to be surrounded by a world of folks who did not learn basic science in school and yet think they are experts on any and all subjects. The OP was told by some scientifically impaired individual that their water was being impacted by being stored on concrete. That is very easily refuted by the application of science and simple logic as you did. Congrats for being on of the few with a solid grasp of science! I salute you!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok, thank you. I was hoping you meant it like that. I just used old fashioned common sense.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Jason said:


> Ok, thank you. I was hoping you meant it like that. I just used old fashioned common sense.


I forget occasionally that people cannot see my face... Big Grin!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm the same way, believe me.


----------



## Brumfield (May 10, 2012)

Jason said:


> Ok, thank you. I was hoping you meant it like that. I just used old fashioned common sense.


Jason, old fashioned common sense is the bedrock of America. Unfortunately the liberal arts programs have eroded the bedrock down to near nothing. My dad used to say of men who were without common sense, but trusted in their paper degree, "they're merely educated idiots". I quit school in the 9th grade and hit the roads. Been self taught since, relying mostly on common sense and very hard work. I owned and operated successful businesses for 30 years, retired comfortably at age 49. Nuff said. Brum


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

You know what they say about common sense?
It isn't so common anymore!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi 477.we need to talk.P.M me.

I'm NOT an admin btw.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Yes every question I should have asked before I got bottling. Wish there was a facepalm emote.


I'm guessing you don't really need it now, but here it is anyway:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Jason said:


> Ok, thank you. I was hoping you meant it like that. I just used old fashioned common sense.


that stuff if pretty rare nowdays....in fact, I would say 'common sense' has become an oxymoron! sites like this are the only place I seem to be able to find it!


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I rinse the bottles well and let them sit in the sink with some bleach water in them for a few hours then refill with about 7 drops of bleach just to keep them longer incase I don't make it to refilling them in about 6 months. I also use empty milk jugs the same way but these are going to be used for sanitation and not for drinking since I don't trust them as much as 2ltr bottles. I also clean and fill empty glass wine bottles, anything that I can store water in for nothing is my motto!!! This is only what I do, definately not an expert on water storage but I don't think the concrete will hurt them either, only my opinion though.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Your standard milk jug will deteriorate over time much faster then a soda bottle. I have had them fail in less than two years.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry for looking stupid by asking this but I was told that it could be an issue. Not knowing the chemistry of concrete or how it might react with the chemistry of plastic I asked. 

I have an healthy respect for the potential for weird chemical reactions. I once placed a box of plastic models with the plastic off in my parents garage for maybe 3-4 months. They melted into goo. The box was fine. Weird stuff.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Sorry for looking stupid by asking this but I was told that it could be an issue. Not knowing the chemistry of concrete or how it might react with the chemistry of plastic I asked.


I am sorry if anyone made you feel bad for asking. There really are no stupid questions. You had a legitimate question and now we all know the answer. I am thankful when new questions are asked, I appreciate learning something new.:flower:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Bahramthered, the only stupid question is the one you don't ask. We're all here to learn and share knowledge.


----------

